# Samsung series 7 tv



## Chris82 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi all

I'm new here but moving to Cyprus with my wife in the coming months and you will probably get to hear/read from me a few times in the next months! 

We have arranged to send all our stuf from Australia to Cyprus and recently someone mentioned to check whether our electrical equipment would work over there?

We have a Samsung LED 3D, SERIES 7 TV that we are sending over with the surround speakers. Any idea if we would have any issues with it working over in Cyprus?

In the past I have noticed DVD's purchased in England do not work on DVD players bought in Australia, but I have never bought any electrical equipment in Europe and brought it over to Australia or vice versa. 

If anyone can give me any information as to what I should be looking at, it would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Chris,
Welcome to the forum

I am afraid I can't answer this question but I am sure someone will eventually be along who can.
Feel free to ask anything else and we will do our best to help you.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

That the DVD does not work is because of the different regions involved. It will ofc work also in Cyprus with the DVD:s you have bought in Australia and with all not regionlocked DVD:s But not work with regionlocked DVD:s bought in Cyprus

The TV will be no problem if you in Australia have the same system that we have in Europe, PAL. Most of the world have it but I think USA still have another system


----------



## Chris82 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Reply*

@ Veronica

Thank you for your prompt reply. 


@ Vegaanders

Your reply is appreciated. Now that I got some information about the PAL system I called up samsung over here in Australia and they confirmed that the TV will work normally. Other than the plug that obviously will need an adaptor, I was told I may need a set top box to get all the channels, but other than that it will work perfectly. 


Thanks once again guys for your replies.


----------

